# Renault 3.0dci engine remapping .?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all.

Anyone had the 3.0ltr 140dci Renault aka Nissan engine camper ecu remapped as against the plug in boxes.

had good results on our old 2.5 dci but the new 3.0dci could do with some fetling only doing 1900rpm @60mph and getting 28 mpg @ 3650kg.

with the extra load and motorbike its gone be harder work up and down gears.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

May give you more power but will still only do 1900 revs at 60 mph

joe


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish my van would go 60mph @ 1900rpm!

My camper is not too bad but my Transit works van at 70mph is at 3500rpm!


----------



## ex_moore_power (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you spoken to Alex at Boosters best man to speak to about mapping http://www.boostersuk.com/

Tell Justin says hello if you give him a call.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

cheers all,

and yes I know its low reves and cant be changed but, as max torque produced @ 1800rpm and peak power @3600rpm I either go faster or slower in 5th :roll: . As against more power in 6th @60mph for cruising etc.


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

You can probably get the diff exchanged for a different final drive ratio, this would increase the revs throughout the gearbox but would probably cost considerably more than remapping. That said, it doesn't sound like remapping will fix the issue.


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Tramp,
I have had my 3.0 litre Renault remapped. What a difference it has made. The van now pulls everywhere in 6th. All I have to do is point it and off we go. The fuel economy has also benefited from the remapping. I would recommend it to all.
PFH


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Cheers PFH,

just what I wanted to hear  who did it? what did they charge? and would they remove programme if not a satisfied.

Russ


----------



## ex_moore_power (Mar 10, 2010)

Russ,

That's why I recommended Alex at boosters he'll come to you let you try it for 30 days before payment and if you're not 100% happy he'll take it out and return the van to the default settings.

Hope this helps,

JUSTIN


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Russ.
I used Celtic Tuning, they came to me, cost £360.00. If not happy they will remove the program. (You will be happy)
Regards
Paul


----------

